# Does anyone feel their dog's pelvic bones?



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Not really a question if my 2 year old pup is underweight... can't see her ribs. 

Was giving her back to butt rubs and noticed the 2 bones that is either the pelvis or the sacrum. The area on top between the back and the tail... Is this normal? Can you feel the bones on top of your golden's back?


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I can but Chester is currently underweight due to some health issues he's having so we call him skinny malinky! If you can't see her ribs then she isn't underweight but maybe needs a bit more muscle? What type of exercise does she get? Goldens this side of the pond are a different build so I am not sure what is 'normal' your side, hopefully some others will respond too.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

I noticed you're in the uk? My pup is considered English/European... Light coat blocky head. She walks and plays fetch a lot.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

puppydogs said:


> I noticed you're in the uk? My pup is considered English/European... Light coat blocky head. She walks and plays fetch a lot.


English Goldens tend to be a bigger different build to Americans. Is she getting any exercise that would harden her condition like swimming, hill walking? It could be that she's just not getting enough muscle work?


----------

